# Ameerega pepperi froglet pics!



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Picked this trio up this weekend at the BJ barbecue from JP. Look at those colors folks!!!! They are wicked bold, voracious eaters and are super photogenic.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Beautiful!

Have the orange-head or orange bassleri been reclassfied as pepperi or is this something entirely new??


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

The orange have been reclassified as pepperi (after Mark). If you PM your email I can send you the article in Zootaxa.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

Both the abiseo and orangehead bassleri are now renamed pepperi.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yup, to clarify, both the UE EB-OHNS and EB-CHO populations of A. bassleri are now classified as A. pepperi.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Beautiful frogs!


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Great frogs Ray , nice meeting you finaly to


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Were those your frogs in the office? I was eyeballing some casteonoticus while checking out but couldn't see what was underneath... Congrats! They're stunning .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those are sweet, best of luck with them.


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Great pictures - much better than any I'd managed to take! Marina - one may have ended up in the office (sold a single to another New Englander) but AFAIK, stemcellular's didn't come in. You'll get to see more of the same if you make it down to the end of Aug get-together.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks JP! I'm amazed how bold they are - unlike most of my other froglets they come out when I open their quarantine container (if they are not out and about already)... a lot like mantella aurantiaca, they seem to be fearless! 

Btw, I'm really psyched I nabbed the yellowish one. He/she is spectacular.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

wow those frogs are super cool, good luck!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

mine are also bold, but not fearless, however thats good to hear you see them often because from what I have heard about the other morphs, they are much shyer. 

Good luck with those guys


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Great colors on those! Congrats.


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Yup the Pepperi are pretty much fearless.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Whats the care like on these? Similar to larger PDF's?


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

onefstsnake said:


> Whats the care like on these? Similar to larger PDF's?


Let's see...

- like it cool
- are a small large PDF (smaller than a Surinam Cobalt tinc for example)
- seem to appreciate a water feature
- seem to prefer smaller food items - mine will chase melanogasters before hydei. Funny, because the froglets switched to FFs quickly.

Not care related - and like all of this, anecdotal:

- slow maturing (2yrs before good clutches)
- seasonal (spring and fall)

I'd love to hear from others who have been successful w/ these guys.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Those are some really nice frogs. Great pics....


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Updated video of one of the froglets... getting huge!

YouTube - Video of Ameerega pepperi feeding


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Excellent Stem,

Nice youtube feed... you just inadvertently consumed my entire evening! haha

Ps. I noticed some of that tropical moss (it is tropical, right?)... you wouldn't happen to be able to spare some extra would you? I shall reward handsomely! pm me if you don't mind!

I really appreciate it!


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Excellent video - looks like there's been some growing going on!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, JP. They are getting HUGE (and really like those roach nymphs). 

Mav, what moss are you talking about? I have moss in a lot of tank (all tropical but a few diff. types).


----------



## dendrobateobsessd (Jan 24, 2009)

It has always amazed me how much certain dart frogs will grow in such a small amount of time.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Updated pics - finally moved them out of quarantine and into their permanent enclosure. I think they are around 7 or so months oow at this point.


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Huzzah! Looking good.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

How big do those get? 

Tinc size?

They sure are beautiful. It looks like I'm seeing more of these lately. I love the 'fire ball' look on the head. Really a gorgeous frog.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Well hopefully next spring ill be ordering some of these guys, Abiseo specifically, from UE so I can't wait 
But these are some great pics and great looking frogs =)


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Quaz said:


> How big do those get?
> 
> Tinc size?


Bullet 2.

Coloration is extremely variable on these guys. They seem to respond well to supplementation as tads.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Beautiful frogs...Sweet pick up!


----------



## BChambers (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow-I may have to set up a viv for some of these-especially since my "dream frog" (E. silverstoni) is unlikely to be obtainable any time soon...

Love the colors and skin texture of yours-good luck with them!


----------

